# Spraying and office re-fit



## Canadian Mike (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi folks - I've got 17000 sq ft of a new office renovation to paint. There will be plenty of new drywall and the ceilings will all be new (no office drop ceilings). I'm definitely going to spray the 8000 sq feet of ceilings, but my question is...Does anybody have some techniques or technical advice for spraying some, or all, of the walls too?


----------



## Canadian Mike (Apr 5, 2008)

ps. I'm talking about top coats because I'm going to spray the primer on everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

If your spraying ceilings then you cannot spray wall too.

If you want to spray walls then do that first, then mask off the wall with 99" plastic from the ceiling and spray the ceiling.

If you want to spray the ceiling first, then you will need to roll and and cut the walls. 

What ever you do, be sure to prime everything first, if the mud/texture guys didn't already. 

I am not sure what other options are available for your situation.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Canadian Mike said:


> ps. I'm talking about top coats because I'm going to spray the primer on everything.



Good! :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jason, Do you use that technique if everythings going the same color?


----------



## Canadian Mike (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Jason - I think I'll just spray everything with primer, then spray the topcoat on the ceiling only.


----------

